# Thyroid Cancer Scholarship



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Saw this earlier on "America Now". Teens with thyroid cancer can apply for a scholarship with the American Cancer Society. It showed a young woman from Hunstville Alabama that had thyroid cancer and received a scholarship. Just wanted to pass this info on to everyone.


----------

